# Suche Kräuterkunde Lehrer für skill bis 375



## amdfx (15. Dezember 2007)

suche auf hordenseite den kräuterkunde lehrer für den skill bis 375 bin jetzt skill 315


----------



## Ganker03 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube der is in Thrallmar


----------



## Pomela (15. Dezember 2007)

Thrallmar 53,37


----------



## Dezi (5. Oktober 2008)

ähm...wenn du schon 315 bist... dann kannste doch schon bis 375...

edit: Oo...sry..net aufs datum geachtet...XDD


----------



## Nutyr (30. März 2009)

Datum hin oder her - Taure hat +15 Kräuterkunde, kann daher bis 315 und endet dann mit 390 - dann kommt der nächste Lehrer



Dezi schrieb:


> ähm...wenn du schon 315 bist... dann kannste doch schon bis 375...
> 
> edit: Oo...sry..net aufs datum geachtet...XDD


----------

